
Where do I find beta testers / early adopters for our software tool? - vishnuvvn
We&#x27;ve launched our tool www.customerlabs.co what can we do to get early adopters?
======
lsiunsuex
(Constructive criticism)

The video is really poor quality. Video quality and background noise - either
your right next to a PC with the fans at full tilt or in a server room. The
video also looks blown out - way to bright - almost like you were recording a
screen from a video camera / phone / ???

I'm not seeing what the stats actually look like - either it's buried
somewhere or it doesn't exist? That'll be important to anyone you want to pay
money for this.

What do I actually need to install to use this? It's not magic. "some" code
needs to go on the site. Is it just a JS include or ?

How long is the free trial? 1 week? 1 month?

How long is data retention for? Can I export a CSV report and give it to the
boss / client?

Why not pass out some promo codes or something and post them here? Free 3
month trial for early adopters or such.

------
Cozumel
There's a few websites match up beta users with products
[https://www.quora.com/Which-beta-users-platform-would-you-
re...](https://www.quora.com/Which-beta-users-platform-would-you-recommend)

